# Need Help, How do I remove driver's side Fender



## 3rdgenmaxima (Mar 11, 2004)

I need to take off my driver's side fender, but i have ran into a little trouble. I got all bolts off that i can find that keep the fender on. But it appears to be stuck on near the corner light. How do i get the corner light off, cuz i don't have a clue. Someone please help me it will be very appreciated i am loosing my patience. Thanx


----------



## reygarcia (Jan 19, 2004)

open the hood, remove the one screw on top, and pull out the corner housing. tada, no more housing.


----------

